# Gamers in Dublin



## Tharen the Damned (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,

are there any Gamers in Dublin?

I am looking for a group to join as Player or DM.

The preferred systems are D&D Core or D20 variants (like Thieves' World or Song of Ics and Fire D20) or Warhammer FRP.


----------

